# my interior under condstruction



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

hey all im re doin my interior, im goin for a old skool look but keeping it functional as well, so lemme kno wut u guys think :biggrin: 
heres the car the interior is in
http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/g.../codyscar19.jpg


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

and heres all the work ive done to it so far still more to upload


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

dash pics




















got bored one night and re did a bike seat lol


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

my pain in the ass headliner!
and all the materials i used
rust i found wen i took my headliner bad news!!!










bare roof


















push buttons with the fold back prongs









headliner foam cut









and finshed headliner




















I LOVE IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

back dash i dont have construction picks for this i got to into it



















love this one to! :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

pic of wut the back dash used to look like










just a good movie so i took a pic of it lol










AND now pics of the panels i took workin on gettin the seats out to rip up the carpet and start sanding and deadening o and anyone no were to get that dyna max stuff in bigger sheets and a little cheaper lol

















































well thats it for now will keep updates comin ENJOY!!


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

o one more thing lol plans for the visors and the upper door inserts is gonna be plain brown wrinkles


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow no one has anything to say? :uh:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow no one has anything to say? :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

lookin good homie, its that all ur doin or u gonna do some trunk work? or maybe ur dash?


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

o yea dash is gettin it to and so is the trunk eveyrhitng is gonna be hidden its just gonna be pire biscuits in the trunk


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

looks good !! u should post up some how to pics im tryin to learn how to do this shit


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

mna i wish i took enuff but these are all the pics i took cuz i got caught up in it and i dont think im in any position to teach anyone because im only 18 and not that experoenced at it and its my first time doing it but i think it came out sick :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

its lookin good homie


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 18 2007, 09:21 PM~9481540
> *looks good !! u should post up some how to pics im tryin to learn how to do this shit
> *


x2 trying to teach myself. LOL
hey homie what kind of glue did you use for the head liner and the back piece


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

i just used a can of spray glue and the prong bak buttons hold it on realy well as well so i didnt need to use intense glues or adheasives


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE HINT, ITS GOOD TO KNOW. IM GONNA TRY TO DO MY CADIS INT...I HOPE IT COMES OUT GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

it looks good i would of used a thicker foam so you could cut in deeper foe more definition on the buiskit cuts and also the typ of material you are useing the pattern of it takes away from the buiskit look but it s preety good keep up the good work


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

old school shit!


----------



## mc4ce2 (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: that shyte looks good man i might hire yu lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

whats your plans for the seats? got anymore pics


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

actully im dropping my setas off today lol im getting them biscuit to and im chaging out the crushed stuff wiht plain cuz the crushed i used cant be used foir seats becauise its not durble enuff or unless it look alright ill keep it 

what do u guys think? should i change it to plain to match the seats or try to match the plain stuff with the crushed iunno im confused lol well lemme kno wut u guys before i get to far to change it all


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

leave it be, it looks nice, i would roll it ......


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

GIVE THE DOOD THE CRUSHED AND HAVE HIM USE LIKE 30% OF YOUR CRUSHED ON YOUR SEATS LIKE SIDES AND HEADRESTS AND BUTTONS TO MATCH
CRUSHED ON SEATS IS FINE ANYWAYS AS LONG AS YA DONT ABUSE IT~


----------

